
Apple will argue that the FBI's court order violates its free speech rights - danhak
http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-apple-legal-argument-free-speech-20160223-story.html
======
panarky
1) Assume that code is speech

2) Assume a corporation is a person

3) Compelled speech violates the first amendment

4) Therefore court can't force Apple to write code

Seems airtight to me.

